# Cubase freezes when exporting “video”



## A.Ralphmusic (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello everyone 

I’ve had a very weird issue for about 2 weeks now. When I try exporting a project by going to “File” → “Export” → “Video…”, my Cubase istantly freezes and nothing happens so I have to restart the software. This happens litteraly every time I try it, do you have any ideas why this could be happening ? Until now I’ve never had an issue exporting in video format so I don’t understand why this did suddenly occure.

Thx in advance !

Ralph ♪


----------

